# Advise on 2TB HDD partition for different drives [Seagate Barracuda 2TB]



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2015)

1. Should I buy new drive with partition? 
or 
Should I buy new drive with no partition?

2. How much space should I keep for C: drive?? Recommended space?
Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10.. use for gaming..

I was thinking to make 4 drives..

silly question.. but need answers...


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]


> 1. Should I buy new drive with partition?
> or
> Should I buy new drive with no partition?



It depends on your requirement. According to my opinion, I will go with no partition drive because the RAW format drive, I can convert to FAT series or NTFS format.     




> 2. How much space should I keep for C: drive?? Recommended space?
> Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10.. use for gaming..
> I was thinking to make 4 drives..
> silly question.. but need answers...



The recommended space for C drive is 20GB for 64 bit windows, even Its Windows 7, 8 and 10. In case of usage, I’d recommend you to make the 1 partition of drive because it’s easy to shrink and extend the volume, based on your requirement.

Hope it helps.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 17, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> The recommended space for C drive is 20GB for 64 bit windows, even Its Windows 7, 8 and 10. In case of usage, I’d recommend you to make the 1 partition of drive because it’s easy to shrink and extend the volume, based on your requirement.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thanks..
But I will play games also... so 20 GB will not be sufficient.
how other gamers in digit partitioned their drive?? space given for C (Gamers)??? 
I was asking for how much percentage should I keep for C drive.. I read somewhere, c drive can take from 5% to 12% or whole 100%..

Please, digit gamers, how you divide your whole drive??


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION],

The minimum recommended space for primary partition is 20GB for 64 bit windows and we need another space for applications and Windows updates.

Example: You need to use Microsoft office, softwares, gaming patches and etc in your system and overall space used by them is 100GB. It’s always recommended to make the primary partition bigger than 3 times as per your usage (300GB). 

I'd suggest you to create the primary partition of 500GB.

Hope it helps.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 17, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  @amit.tiger12 ,
> 
> The minimum recommended space for primary partition is 20GB for 64 bit windows and we need another space for applications and Windows updates.
> 
> ...



ok.. thanks a lot...


----------



## mitraark (Feb 18, 2015)

Is the HDD you're going to buy you're only HDD ? Or do you already have an HDD and buying new one to add space?

It's advisable to use a separate HDD for OS and another for storing stuff like movies , etc.. 

Incase you have only a single HDD, I'd recommend a 300 GB partition for OS, because games are of extremely large size these days. The second partition should be the rest of the volume of the HDD. Having less partition allows you to utilize the full capacity more efficiently, more the number of partition, more the residue left in each once the partition begins to fill up.

I had previously partitioned my 2 TB into 1000 and 862, it seemed filled up when there was 100 GB left in each, also, moving files from one partition to another required much time, as it physically moved the data. I merged them recently, and it allows me to store all things in a single partition, moving 100 GBs only takes a second as it just changes the pointers. Only downside is if partition fails, all data go down.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 18, 2015)

This is how I would partition:

OS: 80-100 GB
Apps and Games: 400 GB
Movies and Media: Rest (~1.3 to 1.4 GB)

This way when I have to format, I need not re-download most of game data, I only have to backup personalised game data from the Documents folder.
Apps need to be re-installed any way.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Is the HDD you're going to buy you're only HDD ? Or do you already have an HDD and buying new one to add space?



I will buy New HDD Seagate Barracuda 2TB as part of pc upgrade/buying gaming pc.. etc etc..



mitraark said:


> It's advisable to use a separate HDD for OS and another for storing stuff like movies , etc..



I am using HDD but it's slow compare to new one and it's 120GB



mitraark said:


> Incase you have only a single HDD, I'd recommend a 300 GB partition for OS, because games are of extremely large size these days. The second partition should be the rest of the volume of the HDD. Having less partition allows you to utilize the full capacity more efficiently, more the number of partition, more the residue left in each once the partition begins to fill up.



I will make 3 partitions only. C dive for OS and other for game files and personal files..



mitraark said:


> I had previously partitioned my 2 TB into 1000 and 862, it seemed filled up when there was 100 GB left in each, also, moving files from one partition to another required much time, as it physically moved the data. I merged them recently, and it allows me to store all things in a single partition, moving 100 GBs only takes a second as it just changes the pointers. Only downside is if partition fails, all data go down.



yeah that is also true.. but I think you don't need to move data for shrinking or expanding the drive.
BTW thanks for the help.
300 (C drive) + 750 + 750 as required..

- - - Updated - - -



lywyre said:


> This is how I would partition:  OS: 80-100 GB Apps and Games: 400 GB Movies and Media: Rest (~1.3 to 1.4 GB)  This way when I have to format, I need not re-download most of game data, I only have to backup personalised game data from the Documents folder. Apps need to be re-installed any way.


  thanks.. a lot..


----------



## mitraark (Feb 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I will buy New HDD Seagate Barracuda 2TB as part of pc upgrade/buying gaming pc.. etc etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trust me you'd be better off using the 120 GB drive as C Drive. 


I'm assuming it's a SATA drive not an IDE one.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Trust me you'd be better off using the 120 GB drive as C Drive.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it's a SATA drive not an IDE one.



Yes it's SATA...


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Trust me you'd be better off using the 120 GB drive as C Drive.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it's a SATA drive not an IDE one.





amit.tiger12 said:


> Yes it's SATA...



I recommend you don't use the whole disc for system. 
More Info: How to Short-Stroke Your Hard Drive for Optimal Speed | Life Hacker India


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 1, 2015)

Btw no hard drive comes pre partitioned.


----------

